# Old Merckx And Old Calia lines?



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone still have any of these lines?Is Calia's son still have birds?Couldn't find their website.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I`m not sure if he still does.....I have Calia`s Janssen blood in my birds,but they are now a 3 way cross,having been bred with Stassart & Sion bloodlines for the last 25 years.....Alamo


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

One of my foundation cocks Kahuna has Calia blood. At the time this was a very good family of birds. Like Alamo my offspring are just a bit Calia.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

check KHANLOFT.COM they have some CALIA JANSSEN i have some w/ calia's blood and young merchx 726 direct son of kleine merchx 86 thats one came form Lamons Drop Zone


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Josepe said:


> Anyone still have any of these lines?Is Calia's son still have birds?Couldn't find their website.


I have one bird that is about as Janssen as you can find. On my page under breeding families you can see her ped. She goes back to Merckx and 019. You can also see Kahuna's ped. He is Klak Janssen and Calia on one side.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Charlotte is my Janssen hen.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Was just curious.Wondering if these lines were still around and how they do in races today.A guy I grew up with raced birds his whole life.Eventually he could afford the Best birds of the time.He got birds from Jim Calia Sr.Also had direct kids and grandkids of the ole Merckx.He retired to Florida to fly with the best for about 7 years.He won his share of races there and $$$.He eventaully moved back to my area but doesn't race anymore.These lines were the foundation of his loft.
I'm going to breed and fly the birds I got from you Aris(eventually,next year)


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Most of the top families of today go back to the Janssen birds. Ie. Koopman, Sangers and so on. The birds have evolved but still have similar backgrounds. The pedigrees are so removed from the "great" bird that they are probably not much like them anymore. Many would argue that birds from the Janssens today are not as good as they used to be. My little hen whose four grandparents are out of the loft, is my best hen. She has bred numerous winners and is grandam of many more. Her mate is a Vic Miller bird that also decends from Janssen birds. I would bet those Calia birds are still good. Fly them and find out. There are some good US families of birds that can still hold their own. Calia, Vic Miller, Bob Kinney, the Short Faces, Fabreys, and so on. Many if not most are Janssen based.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.galaxyloft.com/HEROES.html
some good reading.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Charlotte is a beautiful hen.Actually the birds from Aris are mostly Simon Jannsens.Looking back through some of the peds most of the birds came from the brother's loft,as did all the Jannsens at one time I'd say?
Another one of them goes back to a Ganus bird-Hollywood on top and CBS on the bottom-Keizer 166,Wondere 61(son of the Emerald pair and also 019.
My two grizzles are Jannsen/Bandit.Also a bird with Super 73 blood.Won't be set up in time this year,but I will by next year to breed a few pair for a couple of one loft races.I read the Calia article a couple of years ago,and also the story of the Shy Cock,enjoyable articles.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Josepe said:


> Charlotte is a beautiful hen.Actually the birds from Aris are mostly Simon Jannsens.Looking back through some of the peds most of the birds came from the brother's loft,as did all the Jannsens at one time I'd say?
> Another one of them goes back to a Ganus bird-Hollywood on top and CBS on the bottom-Keizer 166,Wondere 61(son of the Emerald pair and also 019.
> My two grizzles are Jannsen/Bandit.Also a bird with Super 73 blood.Won't be set up in time this year,but I will by next year to breed a few pair for a couple of one loft races.I read the Calia article a couple of years ago,and also the story of the Shy Cock,enjoyable articles.


Sounds like you have a good selection of birds. Most of my stock goes back to Janssen blood through Vic Miller-Verbart 46, Klak birds, or my Original Hen. Even my Bob Kinney blood is Janssen/Jordan. The secret is taking what you have and making it your own winning family. Simon Janssens are very close similar to Klak's family. I have followed Charlottes pedigree back about 12-14 generations.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

That will be my task in the future,hopefully being able to breed a winning family.For that I will need input and help from more experienced people.People out there have so many families and crosses it's confusing.I guess the key is coming up with what works for you.And not easy at times I'm guessing.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Josepe said:


> That will be my task in the future,hopefully being able to breed a winning family.For that I will need input and help from more experienced people.People out there have so many families and crosses it's confusing.I guess the key is coming up with what works for you.And not easy at times I'm guessing.


Sometimes we get too caught up in the bird family thing. Most of the best fliers in the world cross birds. Much of it is a pattern, find their best few birds, breed around them, cross in better, find the new topper, breed around that bird, cross in, and so on. There is a guy in the post selling a good bird that is a good producer because he does not want crosses in his loft. 
My loft is founded around about four pairs of birds and a few select birds. I cross these families. Crosses give vigor and variety. Personally, I think best to best and select by the basket is the way to go. Line breed to lock in traits and then look for something better. Only bring in better birds. 
Find a couple of pairs that breed winners and fill your loft with offspring. Get rid of everything else.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

A couple of things that I think about when looking for birds.
1. Don't expect a bird to be better than the guys race record you buy it from.
2. If you start with question birds or average birds you will fill your loft with exactly that
3. If you keep birds for any other reason than race record, you are defeating your ability to win. This includes, eyes, throat, color, pedigree, and so on.
4. If they bird did not beat yours, do not stock it in your loft.
5. Good birds do not have to break the bank.
6. Fill your loft with children of your best pairs.
7. If the birds do not produce right away, give them to the kid down the road. 
8. Like produces like
9. Stock same sex siblings of your best breeders, and repeat crosses that work. 
10. listen to your birds and the race sheet, not the guys in the club. Unless they are kicking your butt.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

If I were to do it all over again. 
Find two birds that have the best racing record at the level of competition you want to win at one cock and one hen. Example look at the two high points birds in the club. 
Obtain two same sex siblings of those two birds. Lets assume the guy will not sell you the winner. 
With those four birds breed 5 rounds each the first year. 10 birds. That is now 14 birds or 7 pairs. Cross the offspring breed babies the second year from all 7 pairs. Race them hard. Assess every pair of breeders and every racer. Establish a system to select for the number of birds you want to breed from. Fly all the rest on your old bird team. 
Third year, keep established winning breeders together, select again, and then start thinking about locking in genes of your best birds. 
My thoughts are you start with the best blood at the competition you want to win at, You are using in the second year the basket for selection, and you have a family of birds from 4 originals. You are always breeding the best, racing the rest. All non racing factors are taken out of the equation, ie pedigrees, eyes etc. Down the road find something to cross into your family, say two same sex sibling of the bird that just beat this bunch.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I did my math wrong that is 20 birds. Second year you have 12 pairs. Enough to breed a nice race team.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Sponging in as much input as I can.Two things I'm Limited on at present-space and finances.And no clubs in my area either(though I may have found one not too far from me).Aris had been very generous in giving me some quality breeders to start with.I have a small flying loft that holds 16 birds comfortably,which my 6 pair breeders are housed in now.Will be building a breeder loft when this weather finally warms up.Will see how things pan out in the next few months


----------

